# Dangerous dog owner and proud



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Channel 5 at 9pm next monday this programme, hope fully someone might get arrested ,the trailer showed some yobs setting their dogs on someone


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wonder what happened to this programme, no notice of it being cancelled tonight


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Listed as 9 pm Monday 4th August


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes i did check after i last posted, i thought i must have got it wrong, watched dog rescuers tonight though and some puppies were found in a cupboard in 2 suitcases, terrible, 26 dogs i think it said were removed from the property,and the owner was jailed for 20 weeks and banned for life from owning animals, plus a fine i think, not long enough, but as far as i know,20 weeks is the maximum, they can get in prison,


----------



## AshG (Jul 28, 2014)

Not sure If I could honestly watch it, It's on channel 5?


----------



## conehead72 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am dreading this programme..... they should put down the owners instead of the dogs.... I bought a staffy pup callex Reg 18yrs ago, he grew and grew.. turned out he was a pitbull, he died 3yrs ago and I still miss him.... he was an amazing dog, I have 3 children, he used to guard them in the garden, loved fuss and playing etc etc, I now own a white staffy called Mason, again he is full of character, loving and very clever...he even gets in the chicken hut and eats along side them, I hate that these dogs have a tarnished image caused by yobbos and careless owners, the media dont help matters. It pains me when I am walking him and people cross over or look horrified, This program will make it even worse!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hopefully this programmne will show that its the owners who are the problem, i have a staffy living next door to me and hes lovely, i have found the ones i know to be very loving sloppy dogs who love affection, 
I will watch it, but i agree with you,that the media give the wrong impression of these dogs,and there are more of them in rescues i think than any other breed, such a shame


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

AshG said:


> Not sure If I could honestly watch it, It's on channel 5?


I'm with you...


----------

